

Enthought awarded $1M DOE grant to develop open-source Python HPC framework - synparb
http://blog.enthought.com/?p=111102

======
synparb
There seems to be a large overlap between several of the projects mentioned
here and those developed by Continuum through a DARPA grant. For instance
Seamless (Enthought) seems quite similar to Numba (Continuum), and ODIN
(Enthought) looks a lot like Blaze (Continuum).

<http://numba.pydata.org/>

<http://blaze.pydata.org/>

